# Difference between PG and VG based nicotine?



## hummels (29/5/16)

Hey guys

I want to start making my own liquid but the things is I am not sure what the difference between the two are?? And how does each one affect the flavour of the liquid I am going to make?

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/5/16)

No difference other than that one is VG based and the other PG based. However, PG based nicotine is much, much easier to work with. Not as thick as VG based nic. Nic also seems to keep better in PG. And it also mixes better in PG. I have seen many reports of peeps getting no nic in their DIY juices as the VG nic was not properly shaken - which is not so easy. Bottom line, get PG based nicotine. Store it in your fridge or freezer - safe from children. Shake well before using.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## hummels (29/5/16)

Thanks buddy that helped make sense

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (29/5/16)

hummels said:


> Thanks buddy that helped make sense


A pleasure. And I forgot - Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (30/5/16)

When I still put nicotine in my DIY joose I used VG based because I mix most of my DIY 100% VG and use the VG concentrates strong enough for the VG to carry the flavor (PG carries flavor easier). Had no issues with storing it in the freezer or mixing it (and having it stay mixed in all VG joose naturally).


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (24/6/16)

Also a note, I prefer VG based PRIME-NIC as it has the perfect amount of throat hit, also I do 70/30 mixes and some recipes take a lot of concentrate and throws the 70/30 ratio off.

Also PG based nic is nice for the recommended steeping times on most recipes, but VG based I add a extra day and shake my juice every morning and evening due to VG being so thick.


----------

